
To Achieve Greatness, You Must First Acknowledge that You Suck - ph0rque
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2012/07/10/to-achieve-greatness-you-must-first-acknowledge-that-you-suck/
======
terryk88a
Ummm. Step 1 of any 12 Step program.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I think it is a bit more nuanced than that.

There are clearly differences between people who embrace the fact that they
aren't perfect and thus are open to learning, and those who feel shame at not
succeeding at something they consider themselves competent at.

Clearly its in the same genus as problems with addiction or habituated
behavior but its a more easily overlooked.

